# Learn to speak Llama



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

new site that helps you speak llama....
speak llama


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's going to be a tough one to learn. Llama doesn't use punctuation marks.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I surely hope the periods are hoof prints & not llama turds...


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL 
I couldn't resist posting that. I thought it so funny! LOL LOL


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I need to learn Llama, so I can find out why they hate me... 

:dunno:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> I need to learn Llama, so I can find out why they hate me...
> 
> :dunno:


maybe a sun salutation will convince them you are their friend? :dunno:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lhalfcent said:


> maybe a sun salutation will convince them you are their friend? :dunno:


I'm not sure what it is ... we have been to more than few farms that had a Llama or two as guard animals and all but one came at me hissing and a kicking. 



And one of the reasons I have not looked at them for a guard animal for my farm.

I have 'never' had a problem with other critters ... only the Llama ...


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

hugs. I want to try my hand at raising a few sheep but I think I might end up killing them.... :/


----------



## Daegnus (Nov 12, 2010)

That's just proof that they were good at their jobs!  I bet if you were able to get one reasonably young for your farm they'd warm up to you real fast.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Daegnus said:


> That's just proof that they were good at their jobs!  I bet if you were able to get one reasonably young for your farm they'd warm up to you real fast.


lol ... I would think that also but ... they would let my hubby and son pass but not me. :scratch

I'm just not sure ... lol


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I think the Q was my favorite.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

*Andi said:


> I'm not sure what it is ... we have been to more than few farms that had a Llama or two as guard animals and all but one came at me hissing and a kicking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's your perfume?? :scratch  If it makes you feel better llamas don't like my oldest son either. Like you he gets along with every other critter under the sun ... Makes you wonder what they are thinking, huh??


----------

